
Ask HN: Who is working on visual search? - Winterflow3r
By visual search I mean different ways of searching based on images or colours. Which companies&#x2F;teams are doing cool stuff in this field?
======
dostrin2
I think in different industries you will find varied applications and use
cases.

Obviously biased as a founder but we are enjoying helping shoppers save money
with Shnap Visual Search for fashion -
[https://getshnap.com](https://getshnap.com)

------
rodiger
Computer vision would probably be the term that would get you best results

